

Scripting the Vim editor, Part 1 (by Damian Conway) - telemachos
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-vim-script-1/index.html

======
hesitz
This is a really great set of articles, top notch overview along with
practical advice on idiomatic VimScript and examples that you're not likely to
find anywhere else. I find something new almost every time I refer back to
these. Just now in scanning through the article on Vim dictionaries I noticed
the section on using dictionaries to pass optional arguments. I hadn't written
much code using optional arguments last time I read it and probably didn't
even notice this section. But lately I've been using optional arguments,
wasted time dealing with exactly the problems the author points out, and see
the appropriateness of his advice to use dictionaries to pass optional args.
This is one example among several where these articles provide excellent
advice about good coding practices in VimScript that I haven't seen anywhere
else.

------
telemachos
There's a recent post about scripting in Vim using Ruby, but as one commenter
says there, it's more portable to use Vimscript itself. I don't do a lot of
Vimscripting, but I found this tutorial helpful. Here are the other links as
well:

[http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-vim-
script...](http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-vim-
script-2/index.html)

[http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-vim-
script...](http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-vim-
script-3/index.html)

[http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-vim-
script...](http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-vim-
script-4/index.html)

[http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-vim-
script...](http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-vim-
script-5/index.html)

